# I'm Dumping



## Mapnut (May 1, 2009)

Since you asked for it, Glenn . . . gotta run now.

I'm back.  That felt good.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 1, 2009)

That's just wrong...


----------



## Beetlenut (May 1, 2009)

He took a good Highwaystar!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

where???  It's raining here so I figure it's all snow up in the Catskills!!!


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2009)

Big dump this morning by me.


----------



## Glenn (May 1, 2009)

Mapnut said:


> Since you asked for it, Glenn . . . gotta run now.
> 
> I'm back.  That felt good.



LMAO! Good work! 

This thread delivers to it's title fully and accurately. :beer:


----------



## TheBEast (May 1, 2009)

Am I the only confused thinking the title of this thread said "It's Dumping?".....

You can tell where my mind is.....


----------



## Mapnut (May 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's just wrong...



Sorry, I got one of those messages saying it's been a long time since I posted anything.


----------



## severine (May 1, 2009)

I wondered when someone would post a thread like this. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 1, 2009)

Mapnut said:


> Sorry, I got one of those messages saying it's been a long time since I posted anything.


 Did you use Mobile AZ?


----------



## Glenn (May 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Did you use Mobile AZ?



Part B: 

Did you courtesy flush?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Part B:
> 
> Did you courtesy flush?



Courtesy flush is important


----------



## Glenn (May 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Courtesy flush is important




Amen! 

We finally have aerosol spray in the can at work. I sometimes courtesy and spray. What a considerate co-worker I am!


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 26, 2009)

Do pardon the dump-up, I mean bump-up, I couldn't find this at the time.
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/01/17/im-poopin/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

Mapnut said:


> Do pardon the dump-up, I mean bump-up, I couldn't find this at the time.
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/01/17/im-poopin/



ahahahahaha..is it ski season yet???


----------

